# Because we are Canadians



## pegged (30 Mar 2004)

This book came out around Rememberance day. It is a first person account of WWII, through the eyes of Sgt. Charles D. Kipp. I have read many American first person accounts of war, in order to further my understanding of war. I was eager to find a Canadian account, and picked this up as soon as I was able to afford it. I started the book today, and so far it is great. It‘s funny how I can read this and I‘m able to relate a lot more to the terms in it, than an American book (I‘m not knocking American books though).

The back reads:
"Journey with Sgt. Charles Kipp through this horrific, compelling, inspring recollection of one Canadian soldier‘s headlong dash throuhg the post-D-Day battlefields of northern Europe."

Initially, he could not enlist for active service due to a hernia, but he persisted and after about a year and a half to two years, he finally managed to be stationed and began more advanced training in England. I believe this shows a lot about Canadian soldiers in WWII.

"I knew that if there was going to be a war, I was going to be there"
"A war without me was unthinkable"
-Sgt. Charles D. Kipp


----------



## Tyler (16 Apr 2004)

A great read.

I picked it up two months ago and read it within the span of two days. I couldn‘t put it down.

I bought it as soon as I saw his cap-badge on the back cover. That‘s what shocked me.


----------

